# IBS Relief: A Doctor, a Dietitian, and a Psychologist Provide..., Geoffrey Turnbull



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://www.amazon.com/exec/obidos/ISBN=047...ritablbowelsyn/


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

As I've noted before, this one is my favorite of the ones I've read so far. I find it to be very direct & specific. The authors only deal with what they have proven to work in their own practice rather than diving into uncharted waters and leaving the obvious methods of treating IBS only half-way covered.No cure-alls in here, but very practical ways to reduce symptoms and (mentally) deal with the whatever symptoms are left over.


----------



## LDanna (Apr 13, 1999)

I also found this title very practical. The holistic approach is a strong reminder that IBS is a multi-faceted condition and that its treatment must address all the factors affecting it. Discovered several things that surprised me -- such as the proper way to ad fiber to your diet if you're a D-type -- and have helped with my symptoms. I strongly recommend this book to everyone as the first place to look.


----------



## Guest (Dec 20, 1999)

Warmly written. This book is one that is truly "on the side of" sufferers from IBS. I would recommend this book as a good overview to understand there are different components that need to be addressed by IBS sufferers.


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

I normally don't "bump" things, but I think this book is a good one that is too often forgotten/over-looked. And someone on a different thread asked me about it, so I thought I'd take it to the top. Perhaps I should take the opportunity to update...Three years after reading it, I can look back and say that it definately helped. I've missed FAR fewer days of work since employing the strategies inside. As I said 3 years ago, it's no cure-all...I've still had bad days since then, but they are generally fewer and less severe.


----------



## NZChick (Nov 19, 2001)

I had a quick look in this book but my computer is playing up and I couldn't bring up all the page examples on Amazon. Would this book be helpful for someone who has a gas problem and a really noisy digetive system? If you think so I shall order it from over there and have it shipped.


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

I was thinking of this to be my next IBS related book, after I finish the one I have.Jadair


----------



## Jadair (Aug 28, 2002)

By the way, did anyone read the write up a psychologist gave this book?? Jeff, what did you think of it??jadair


----------



## SteveE (Jan 7, 1999)

Flowergirl--If my experience means anything at all, I'm 90% certain it will help (at least a little) with gas if you follow it TO THE LETTER. That's not to say your gas will go away completely or never bother you again, but it should improve somewhat. There is a list in the book of specific things to avoid and what to substitute in their place in your diet to improve specific symtpoms (gas, D, C). BUT, I discovered the hard way, that this means very little if you don't ALSO follow the other advice in the book! So re-reading the book, I tweaked things further and improved even more.I can honestly say that in my 10 years of IBS, if I had to pick one source of advice (and only one), this would be it. But if you try it, be sure to follow ALL of the advice! Don't expect much improvement if you just pick a couple things off of the diet lists to switch around. It's not just WHAT you eat--you need to make a broader commitment in HOW you eat and live.I'm not affliated with the authors or publishing company...I just had a positive experience with this text. I also think highly of Dr. Bolen's book. I wish Turnbull et al would visit this board like she does!


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

IBS Relief: A Complete Approach to Managing Irritable Bowel SyndromeDawn Burstall, T. Michael Vallis, Geoffrey K. Turnbull, Wiley; Second edition, 2006ISBN 0471775479







Provides some sound advice for taking control of your health. This is the second edition of the same named book first published in 1999. The book seems to be written primarily from a dietitian's and psychologist's perspective so there are at times what I consider murky medical advice given, such as Healthy Eating and the concept of MyPyramid. The concept is that if you "stick" to your diet then you will be in control of your symptoms. I only wish! There are some good insights as to how powerful cognitive restructuring can be. One statement that made the book for me was "We recently did a study of the pain experienced by IBS sufferers versus Crohn's sufferers. We found that the pain of those with IBS was every bit as severe as the pain experienced by those with Crohn's disease. The difference between the two groups is: social support. Crohn's disease has more social support". This tells the authors and the readers that suffering with IBS can actually be greater than Crohn's because of the lack of support. To this end, the book does offer some valuable advice to talking to your doctor and learning to take control of your own health.


----------

